# Taliban pimp my ride



## daztheblue1976 (Apr 26, 2012)

Seems the pimp my ride series has hit Afghanistan


----------



## pw1960 (Aug 3, 2012)

soft top mod gone wrong, :lol: :lol:


----------



## j8keith (Jun 26, 2009)

I think his road tax is out of date.


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

It's the mk3 TT


----------



## AdeL (Feb 23, 2013)

Looks like something top gear would make


----------



## EVO-RBD (Mar 8, 2006)

:lol:


----------

